# Pretty cool modern wall i did!



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Had to fill all cracks , screw holes , two coats of primer and did two coats of Aura Matte!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

These are really cool. Always wanted to do a feature wall or backsplash with them. 


http://www.modulararts.com/index.html#8


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Done a few too. Definitley look cool when done. Nice diversion from the norm.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this. How was that done. Is it pre-fabricated? 

Did you apply that finish. If so, what is the process?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, great job on making that look seamless! 

That's a really cool wall... Never seen anything like it before.. How much labor from start to finish on that wall?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> I'm not familiar with this. How was that done. Is it pre-fabricated?
> 
> Did you apply that finish. If so, what is the process?


v.s. the link in Straight_lines' post.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice! I first saw these from a friend's work, really like the idea.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have seen a couple different versions of these walls. Are they planning on adding a colored glaze?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

A lot of prep works go's in to these walls. The system comes with a kit they want you to use that comes with a special compound , four gallon s of Glidden gripper.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the wave wall we did a few years back it's lit with colored LED look's cool with different colors bouncing of the detail..


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This reminds me of a technique we've done with venetian plaster.
Apply product, then run an old push broom vertically across the surface, has to be done in 'waves'......after it's dry backfill with a different color. Cool effect.


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

Very cool!


----------

